# Soil test recommended 13-13-13



## razortooth (Jun 8, 2020)

Just received my soil test results and I was very low on potassium, zinc, and phosphorus. The recommendations were to put 13-13-13 down now and again in July at a rate of 8 lbs/1000 sqft. I read different things about all purpose triple 13. Is it basically all the same?


----------



## razortooth (Jun 8, 2020)

Will this burn my lawn?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

They are all the same. That rate will give you one lb of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium per 1000 sq ft, which is a safe rate. Apply on dry grass. Water well after application.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

These general-purpose fertilizers are typically all the same, meaning that they fall in the fast-release category utilizing the most inexpensive forms of nutrients available. They are generally used for gardens, etc, where they get incorporated into the soil. Since fertilizers use mineral salts to distribute the nutrients, over-application can desiccate the turf. Don't get too aggressive on your application rate, and/or apply them before a rain even to make sure it gets washed into the soil. You'll have nothing to worry about that way.


----------



## razortooth (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------

